# Focal Polyglass Mids



## MasterMod (Jul 14, 2011)

Not my listing:

focal polglass | eBay


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

Sorry. I took care of that listing.  I hope their condition is better than his spelling.


----------

